# needing Contact info for Ryobi Tools, bad commutator



## flywelder (Mar 12, 2009)

The commutator in my Ryobi compound miter saw has come apart, damaging the brushes, the brush holders, and melted and ripped to shreds, the plastic around the brush holders! 
I need contact numbers and email addreses for Ryobu Tools so I can contact them concerning this part failure. I would think Ryobi should stand behind the products especially with a internal product failure....wouldn't you agree?

Perhaps there is here among the members a Ryobi tool rep. or repairman who could answer my questions?,...I hope so.
I have a picture of the commutator I can send Ryobi if they ask for one..
I await your replies.
3-11-09


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

www.ryobi.com ???
https://register.ryobitools.com/contact_us/new


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

Check the com. If it is worn like an apple core , it's just worn normal wear and tear. 

If it's level it failed! Then go get em


----------

